# News from the south west



## Fingers (Nov 13, 2017)

It has been a busy day in the south west.

Firstly, Ron's ninth Mrs has run off with another bloke

Heartbreak for Ron as his ninth bride runs off with another man

and over in Bristol, this happened.

Bristol man caught in sex toy prank thought Royal Mail had tampered with it

and over on Great Western Trains

'GWR seem to be taking an extremely liberal approach to on-board wi-fi'


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 15, 2017)

All seems perfectly normal


----------



## hash tag (Dec 28, 2017)

Just sadly seen this; developers started to rip down the big chill house, starting with it's beautiful 400 year old ceiling  Developers who 'destroyed' 400-year-old ceiling' refused planning permission


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 28, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Just sadly seen this; developers started to rip down the big chill house, starting with it's beautiful 400 year old ceiling  Developers who 'destroyed' 400-year-old ceiling' refused planning permission


Did you really read the story?


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm playing Bristol on Saturday if anyone's about!


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2018)

It's been snowing in Bristol tonight


----------



## xenon (Mar 19, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm playing Bristol on Saturday if anyone's about!



Balls. Read this 48 hours too late.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2018)

xenon said:


> Balls. Read this 48 hours too late.


It was lovely to see kalidarkone at the venue - and then all the lovely snow!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 19, 2018)

I would have been there if i was home but was in london. Really enjoying the new album and working up to going through the whole 3cds of the eligible bacheolors re-issue.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 14, 2018)

I have been listening to a lot of podcasts lately and just finished this one about a Bristol man. It's a lovely portrait of someone who walked their own talk. Got 30 minutes? Listen. 



> *The Good Fight*
> The Untold
> One man's bitter battle over his freedom to use a washing machine.
> 
> ...



BBC Radio 4 - The Untold, The Good Fight


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 15, 2018)

I knew steve and worked with him on various things - at least one other poster here too. He was a proper hero.


----------

